# Confixx - wie lautet die Internetseite und FTP-Dom. des Users web0?



## inservo (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo...

ich verzweifle echt bald mit diesen bescheuerten Confixx-Handbüchern. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen?!

Ich habe einen virtuellen Server, zu dem ich zur Zeit nur einen Hostnamen habe, da meine Wunschdomain noch nicht konnektiert ist. (v967.meinprovider.de)

Jetzt ist in Confixx ein Reseller (res0) und weiterhin ein User (web0) eingerichtet. Meine Fragen sind nun:

Wie lautet die Internetadresse des Users web0, solange die Domain noch nicht konnektiert ist (und damit dem User web0 auch noch nicht zugewiesen sein kann)?

Wie lautet der Hostname für FTP für den User web0?

Ich kämpfe mich seit zwei Stunden durch Google und finde keine Antwort. Meiner Meinung nach aber müsste sowas ja bereits existieren, denn wenn ich via Shellzugriff (Putty) auf die IP-Adresse meines Servers zugreife und mich als User web0 anmelde sehe ich ein Verzeichnis /html in dem auch eine Datei index.html

Ich danke schonmal vorab für Eure Unterstützung!

Grüße

inservo

P.S. Eigentlich geht es mir darum Typo3 in einer echten Onlineumgebung zu installieren, aber irgendwie habe ich mir das mit dem Webserver wohl ein bisschen zu einfach vorgestellt.... :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2005)

> Wie lautet die Internetadresse des Users web0, solange die Domain noch nicht konnektiert ist (und damit dem User web0 auch noch nicht zugewiesen sein kann)?


Eigentlich sollten die Haupt-Confixx-User vom Provider übermittelt worden sein, damit man den Server schonmal mit Usern einrichten kann. Wenn Du genau wissen willst, wie Du irgend etwas erreichen kannst solltest Du nach der httpd.conf suchen (der Name kann beim Confixx, Pdadmin und Co. variieren). Normalerweise gibt es einen Eintrag in der httpd.conf die alle http-Anfragen, welche ein nicht existierendes Ziel betreffen, umgelenkt werden. Leider bin ich kein Confixx-Freund (bzw. Web-Administrationsprogrammfreund) und kann nicht genau sagen wie es mit diesen Programmen funktioniert, da sie häufig im System herummodeln.



> Wie lautet der Hostname für FTP für den User web0?


Normalerweise: v967.meinprovider.de


----------

